# Somebody pinch me!



## sokko (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey y'all!

What to say? I've wanted to write since elementary school, and managed to do some then and during high school. But once I entered the adult world, things just seemed to come up and get in the way (sorry for the cliche). I'm not entirely satisfied with where I've ended up and I'm looking to change that (again, nothing new :apologetic: ). And there it is. I'm just your average Joe, lost in the masses, with the same dreams and disappointments as everyone else. The saddest part is I've realized that even my thoughts are becoming just like everyone else's. I don't feel like a unique person with something original to contribute anymore. What I feel like is a zombie, just following the herd in search of BRAIN. And you know what? That wouldn't be too bad if one bite of that juicy brain will give me one original thought. 

Well, I'm tired of being undead. I want to do something meaningful, at least for myself if not for others. When I think of what I really want to do, it always comes back to writing. I'm finding it hard though because I'm the only one in my social circles with such an interest - my family is blue collar, and my white collar friends are either engineers or accountants - it's not easy staying motivated when I'm only writing for myself. So here I am.


----------



## Blade (Oct 7, 2013)

:welcome:Welcome to the forums.I am sure you will find many more opportunities for dialogue here than in the situation described above.

I don't think it is all that important when you start writing, just that you do. Good Luck.


----------



## Folcro (Oct 7, 2013)

Such trepidations are a great enemy to many writers, including myself. Sometimes I wonder if my ambitions exceed what I really want to do as a writer, not to mention my capabilities.

Looking at your brief introduction, I can see that you have a lot to offer as a writer. Most of what is out there is not for me, perhaps you will produce something to strike that tight, elusive note for which many readers yearn. 

I look forward to hearing more from you.

And I happen to love zombies.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey sokko, welcome to WF. You're in good company here, as we support each other in our creative efforts. Whether you have a "unique" thought or not, keep in mind that those thoughts and all of your writing efforts are uniquely _yours._

Be sure to check out all the various forums and subforums, and I hope to see you around here.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the place where everyone talks about writing, I have met some great people here, hope you have the same experience.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 7, 2013)

You're sure to find something of interest here, and many like minded people. Welcome


----------



## sellyourbooks (Oct 7, 2013)

I am a marketer, who's dad is a mechanic. 
In olden days, who your parents are determine who you will be. "Butch'' has a son, named "Chop.''  He will be expected to become the next butcher. I's hard to explain that you honestly don't care about carburetors, or that your blue collor chafes, and makes your skin crawl. 
however, its that determination and frame of mind that will make what you do succeed. Welcome to the WritingForums Sokko. I hope you Find what you seek.


----------



## Nickleby (Oct 7, 2013)

I think the zombie analogy is a good one. <rising organ music> If you're not careful, the unoriginal, lazy thinkers around you will eat your brains. It doesn't happen all at once, though. It's so gradual you may not even notice. Until that one day you realize _you're just like them_. <background scream><fading organ music>

You're here. That means it's not too late.


----------



## bookmasta (Oct 7, 2013)

Welcome to WF!


----------



## sokko (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks all for the welcome and encouragement. 

I'm taking my time browsing the forums, and learning to post responsibly. Just these last couple of days have been enough to inspire me. I finally thought of a solution to a short story project that's been shelved for years. My metaphoric shelf is actually full of unfinished projects. Between finishing those old ones and exploring some new ideas that are coming to mind, I have a lot of writing ahead of me. I have to remind myself that that is a good thing. Well, I look forward to sharing one thing or another soon.


----------



## PiP (Oct 9, 2013)

sokko said:


> I want to do something meaningful, at least for myself if not for others. When I think of what I really want to do, it always comes back to writing. I'm finding it hard though because I'm the only one in my social circles with such an interest...
> ... it's not easy staying motivated when I'm only writing for myself. So here I am.



Hi sokko,

Living in a foreign country I can so relate to your words and why I originally joined WF. Non of my friends where I live are remotely interested in writing, and when I mention poetry you can see their eyes glaze over as they stifle a yawn. 

Joining the WF community is a great way to stay motivated, so pull up a chair and make yourself at home  Why not enter the  Literary Maneuvers competitions? They are great fun and you also receive useful critique on your entries

PiP


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 9, 2013)

Sokko, you don't become a world class outlaw and gadfly such as myself without paying your dues.  it sounds like you've been playing it safe for so long you've forgotten how to zig when everyone else zags.  Start slowly, warm up a bit, or you'll strain your medulla.

Easing into this is key.  Write a letter to your newspaper's editor about some minor displeasure.  For example, I'm pressing for legislation to have all Japanese motorcycles deported for illegal entry.  They weren't born here, they're shipped over in containers like any other group of illegals.

Once you've mouthed off and gotten criticism, it's like getting your nose broken for the first time.  The pain is always less than the thrill of victory and personal discovery.  If you listen to whiny high school kids you'll find that "fitting in" is the end game.  Most adults never get out of that trap.   They mouth foolish concepts, grind out cookie-cutter zombie stories, gulp over-price diet supplements, and expect to be taken care off because they're special.  Pretty soon they have to stay tied into Gloria Allred's FaceBook page to know how to think.

There are things you love, trumpet them.  There are things you hate, excoriate them.  You will have detractors, revel in them.  But start slowly.  Perhaps have a slice of pie before dinner.  Then write a story about a vegetarian zombie.  Baby steps.


----------



## Alabastrine (Oct 9, 2013)

Did someone say BRAINS??? - Fellow Zombie

Welcome to WF. Hopefully you will find some inspiration here


----------



## The Tourist (Oct 9, 2013)

Alabastrine said:


> Welcome to WF. Hopefully you will find some inspiration here.



I find inspiration here everyday.

A few days back I heard Olly wax on for pages about plants and growing things.  It got me thinking, a plant is a living entity.  But I am also a big Schwarzenegger fan.

My sinuses have been terrible this year.  And like Arnold said in one of his movies, "If it bleeds, we can kill it."

Because of this forum I was then motivated to don a pollen mask and eviscerate every stinking, vile, living bloom in my yard...


----------

